# 1/8" vs. 3/32' chain/freewheel/cog.



## theone29 (Aug 13, 2007)

so i finally got my 09 rush hour. it comes with a 46x16 combo and i wanted to swap out the 16 for a 18 freewheel. Without knowing the current chainring/cog setup is a 1/8", i went ahead and bought a 18t 3/32" freewheel cog to replace. Can i still use it? 
<br>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/thienn/3127040678/" title="DSC01446 by thien3204, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3219/3127040678_f70a2ea728_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="DSC01446" /></a>
<br>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/thienn/3130660519/" title="DSC01467 by thien3204, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3200/3130660519_456eeeaee0_b.jpg" width="768" height="1024" alt="DSC01467" /></a>
<br>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/thienn/3130659919/" title="DSC01465 by thien3204, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3078/3130659919_5f2b7650f4_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="DSC01465" /></a>
<br>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/thienn/3130659021/" title="DSC01456 by thien3204, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3095/3130659021_7b22820a59_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="DSC01456" /></a>
<br>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/thienn/3131488776/" title="DSC01453 by thien3204, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3216/3131488776_be1d987bda_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="DSC01453" /></a>
<br>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/thienn/3130657639/" title="DSC01452 by thien3204, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3253/3130657639_d3627bc2e0_b.jpg" width="768" height="1024" alt="DSC01452" /></a>
<br>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/thienn/3131487308/" title="DSC01451 by thien3204, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3182/3131487308_742e6d71b8_b.jpg" width="768" height="1024" alt="DSC01451" /></a>
<br>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/thienn/3130656367/" title="DSC01450 by thien3204, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3292/3130656367_01407daf34_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="DSC01450" /></a>
<br>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/thienn/3145899417/" title="DSC01704 by thien3204, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3232/3145899417_ec1fca839c_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="DSC01704" /></a>
<br>
***update***
In the last picture I swapped out the stem, handlebar, seatpost, saddle and waiting on an ebay generic carbon fork to come. Stock, it weighs a little over 21 pounds. I am hoping to bring it down to 18-19 when i am done. Last on it will be the wheels this summer. I'll probably put on a set of Velocity Deep V. What do you all think?


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Yep, you're good to go.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

No problem going this way but you can't go the other way( 1/8" freewheel/cog and 3/32 chain is a no-no)

As Zac said, your good to go


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

That is one NICE looking setup.
How about teasing us with some close-up pics?


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

Is this true for chainrings too? I have a 10-speed chainring; can I match this with a 1/8" chain and cog?


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Yep you are also good to go, and as DH reiterated too: You can do the bigger chain (1/8") on the smaller (3/32") teeth -either cog or rings - you just can't do the other way around: Small chain (3/32") on wider (1/8") teeth.

EDIT: don't worry about it too much, if the chain fits, then you are fine; if it doesn't then you'll know it right away: 'cause a 3/32" chain just plain won't fit the bigger, wider 1/8" teeth.

For fixed gear, I just run 1/8" chains. That way I don't have to worry about what I am running for a cog. Or if I am borrowing a wheel. I have a 1/8" chainset so I have to run the bigger chain because of that anyway. Likewise, I believe my two WI freewheels are both 3/32" (not sure), so the 1/8" chain works there too.


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Great looking bike! Are those Pro-Lite wheels?


----------



## theone29 (Aug 13, 2007)

ejr13 said:


> Great looking bike! Are those Pro-Lite wheels?


they're stock that came with the bike, sorry i peeled the sticker off so i couldn't tell you.


----------



## victorthewombat (Feb 28, 2003)

*very much right*

Just keep in mind most non shifting improved chainrings are either 1/8" or 3/32" widths. This is especially true with BMX parts as 1/8" is still the dominate width for chainrings. As the prior post stated, you will know immediately if you are trying to mate a 3/32" chain to a 1/8" chainwheel. With cogs it is not that much of problem, but once you mate a 3/32" chain to a cog or freewheel you should not try to remate it with 1/8"chains and chainwheels. 

vtw


----------



## waychel (Dec 25, 2008)

Are there any 3/32" chains made specifically for fixed-gear/track riding?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Good question...I don't believe I've ever seen a 3/32 track chain.. I'm tring to think if I've seen a 3/32 single speed chain


----------



## waychel (Dec 25, 2008)

I've always used a 1/8" drivetrain, but I'm planning on using a 3/32" chain on my current build to save a tiny it of weight. However, I've heard that most 9/10 speed chains flex more laterally because they're made to deal with derailleurs and crooked chainlines. So I'm looking for a 3/32" inch chain that was made specifically for fixed-gear or ss bikes. Not a big deal, but...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

go with an 3/32 -8 speed chain..I have much better luck with them vs 9 speed..Sram still makes them


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

waychel said:


> Are there any 3/32" chains made specifically for fixed-gear/track riding?


I think for actual use on a Track Bike for Track Racing the Chains are all 1/8" with the Izumi Model V being one of the best.
View attachment 151124

SRAM PC-1 Chain
SRAM makes the PC-1 Single Speed Chain that many use on SS/FG, but it is 1/8"
Any well made 8 or 9-Speed 3/32" chain will work fine.
I use a Shimano Dura-Ace (CN-7701) 9-Speed Chain with a SRAM 9-Speed Gold PowerLInk on two FG and one SS with excellent performance and durability.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> Good question...I don't believe I've ever seen a 3/32 track chain.. I'm tring to think if I've seen a 3/32 single speed chain




ss (BMX) 3/32 chains:
KMC Z610HX
Wippermann Intrax 708 

I've used sram 8-spd chains on ss mtn bikes for many yrs, no problems


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Most of the online bike shops carry SRAM 8-Speed Chains.
This one comes with PowerLink tool-free connector.

View attachment 151172

*SRAM PC-850 8-SPEED CHAIN*


----------



## dunklegelb (Sep 20, 2008)

waychel said:


> I've always used a 1/8" drivetrain, but I'm planning on using a 3/32" chain on my current build to save a tiny it of weight. However, I've heard that most 9/10 speed chains flex more laterally because they're made to deal with derailleurs and crooked chainlines. So I'm looking for a 3/32" inch chain that was made specifically for fixed-gear or ss bikes. Not a big deal, but...



Try a All Half Link 3/32 Chain YABAN (YBN) makes them.
They look pretty cool methinks:


----------



## waychel (Dec 25, 2008)

FatTireFred said:


> ss (BMX) 3/32 chains:
> KMC Z610HX
> Wippermann Intrax 708
> 
> I've used sram 8-spd chains on ss mtn bikes for many yrs, no problems


Thanks. Would you hesitate to use hollow-pinned chains like the KMC X10 SL on a fixed-gear bike? I want to find the lightest 3/32" chain without sacrificing durability.


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

I would find somewhere else to save weight from instead of going with a hollow pin chain.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I think that is an expensive way to shed a few grams due to initial cost and need to replace in a year due to wear.
Having said that, I have used a Shimano Dura-Ace 10-Speed Chain (CN-7801) on a SS for a year with no problems. It is not hollow pin, but is a little lighter than most.
Good Luck!


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

The weight difference between a 3/32" and a 1/8" chain is pretty negligible, particularly considering that most people don't build/ride ss/fixed as "climbing" bikes.

I like the KMC S10 stainless as it seems to run quieter than the cheaper KMC's (and to boot has the corrosion resistance that's a plus here along the coast.)

If you insist on a 3/32", the Sram 850 (the successor to the revered Sedisport) is pretty hard to beat. But it is more flexible laterally (a necessity for a multi-speed chain) and likely won't last as long as a quality one-speed.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

SRAM 8-SPEED CHAIN:thumbsup: 
View attachment 151427

SRAM 8-SPEED CHAIN:thumbsup:


----------

